# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  GOJI BERRY: Uses, Benefits, Side-Effects, Dosage?

## MinnaLongs

For over 2,000 years, Goji berries have been used for a number of health advantages in traditional Chinese medication. Understanding what can hurt us and what will help us might be our best defense.  Feel free to surf to my site ... goji slovensku

----------

